# Canada facing a severe shortage of skilled labour, research indicates



## areezm

They have been saying this for years, yet the unemployment rate is near 10%. Forget Canada, you have a better chance of finding a job in Timbuctoo.


----------



## dts

Although I hold an MSc in engineering and an MBA (!) I ve been told to wait 5 years...They must be r just kidding....


----------



## brenda1

They said there is a shortage of skilled workers, the actual problem is that when u have a degree from other country, they dont accept it, you still have to upgrade and its expensive to go to school in canada. Employers don't give you a chance, they stick to their requirements that is 5 to 20 yrs. experience. There are so many people still looking for jobs and if they only provide training that is affordable then they dont have to hire from other countries.


----------



## rahul4

No use. I know around 10 people there. They do not give any jobs to the immigrants. They ask for "canadian experience" And you end up as a store clerk with a double Masters degree !! google for "notcanada.com"


----------

